# 2 headed jack-o-lantern



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought this was a cool idea. I'd like to have seen some more detailed carving, but still pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mutant jackos!!! RUN!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwww, it has a conjoined twin!
Those head separation surgeries are tough. Depend on how many seeds they share!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Daddy like. I also applaud them for resisting the temptation to make an ass-o-lantern out of that extraordinary pumpkin.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed! A pumpkin is just too good to become the BUTT of anyones jokes...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh don't get me wrong, it's precisely what I'd have done. Going by the shape of it, it's really asking for it.


----------

